# A Sorority Contest



## LebronTheBetta

Males aren't the only pretty ones, what about the girls?!
*(Note: This contest is not supported by bettafish.com and a mod has granted permission.) ;-)*

This contest is for and only for people with sororities. (Sorry) The contest will start today and end on January 20, 2012 EST. There will be 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place winners. The 1st winner will get sketches of all of their females. The 2nd and 3rd winners will get sketches but half of their sorority amount. (i.e. If you have 4, choose 2 females.) This is just a rough draft. Yours will be better. ;-) Example:








Answer:
. Is your tank all bare and thin, or heavily decorated?
. Post individual pictures of all your females, also mention the alpha.
. How many females do you have in there, any tank mates?

The winner will be judged based on how the tank looks and how healthy and fit the females seem. (Some nipping and a few scale loss are acceptable.) I will need 2 more judges, anyone?? 
*Let all the bettas forever be in your favor... *(Is that even how it goes? lol)​​


----------



## logisticsguy

Great idea Lebron. Sorority tank is my favorite. Girl bettas are way under rated. I will post some pics as soon as get my camera fixed.


----------



## aemaki09

As soon as I get my water change done and re-tie some of my plants to my driftwood I'll enter! Sounds like a neat contest, definitely interested in seeing everyone's tanks


----------



## aemaki09

Sorry about the horrible quality -- I can get better if you would like this is just after a water change

Heres my tank -- Think its between moderate+heavily decorated. IMO









My Girls.
Alpha - Red Cambodian CT








Copper Red HMPK








Blue Marble CT








Black VT








The Wanna-be alpha -- Purple VT








My Blue CT -- Not the best looking ever, but a sweetheart









So there are 6 girls, 3 cories, some ramshorn snails, and a guppy in the breeder net.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I like your red copper.  The pictures are great, they don't need to be HD.
Judges, anyone?


----------



## Tikibirds

Oooh...I shall go take some new pics. :-D
Maybe I will redo the tank tomorrow. I bough some more sand and some gravel. I'm hoping the gravel will keep some of the plants from floating.


----------



## registereduser

what a cool idea! I will start taking some new pix today! 
can i just refer you to my albums or do you need the pix to be in this thread?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

More contestants. ^.^
It's better to post your pictures here. It's easier for me and the other members don't have to extra click to see the tanks. ;-)


----------



## aemaki09

I figured bumping this thread would be helpful


----------



## registereduser

LebronTheBetta said:


> More contestants. ^.^
> It's better to post your pictures here. It's easier for me and the other members don't have to extra click to see the tanks. ;-)


OK you asked for it but I have 9 girls :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Thanks, aemaki. 
And don't worry, I'm prepared. lol


----------



## aemaki09

I wish they had "like" buttons on here!


----------



## Silverfang

gonna have to plant those floating stems and take some new shots.

But.... I don't have a clear alpha!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Hm... Try to look for the most aggressive one then.


----------



## registereduser

aemaki09 said:


> I wish they had "like" buttons on here!


They do, you just have to read this forum through tropicalfishkeeping.com to use it ;-)

hey, you have 7 likes! http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/44085/?tab=likes_received#likes_received


----------



## aemaki09

registereduser said:


> They do, you just have to read this forum through tropicalfishkeeping.com to use it ;-)
> 
> hey, you have 7 likes! http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/44085/?tab=likes_received#likes_received


Ooh! Haha I knew they did on TFK but never saw it web I came straight here lol 
Thanks!


----------



## Meggie6347

this is mine!  It really does look much better in person; my lighting is just DREADFUL! 


Okay so the tank: so sorry about the glare!  And please ignore the 2 cups floating at the top...those are just 2 babies that I am trying to save right now and they are being kept warm and clean this way...





























And the girls: There are 4, unless you count the other 2 babies that I am trying to rescue..Actually all of the bettas in here are rescues and are all still growing 


*Betta #1: a rescue from such a filthy cup you couldn't see through it...she was very sick but she is thriving now! She is one of the sweetest most docile ones*

























*Betta #2: Also a rescue...She is one of the sweetest, most docile ones along with the red cambodian...she is also the smallest and likes hanging around the cories *



















*Betta #3: Rescued as a baby...very sick, very tiny...I raised her and she is now a part of my sorority *



















*Betta #4: Also rescued as a baby...she is the biggest one in there so far *


























*Aww what the heck...these new rescues are technically part of this tank right now... Bettas #4 and #5...extremely sick, but I am doing the best I can*




















































*Answer:
. Is your tank all bare and thin, or heavily decorated? *
*~*Heavily planted

*. Post individual pictures of all your females, also mention the alpha.*
*~*No distinct alpaha; they are all still very young...I was having issues between the two that I raised from babies, but I cupped them for a few days and floated them in the tank exactly like I have the 2 new rescue babies now and they all get along fine and dandy now 

*. How many females do you have in there, any tank mates?
~*I have 4 females in there, not including the two in the cups...
*~*Tank mates include 1 balloon molly that I bred a long time ago, 4 amano shrimp, 5 pygmy cories, and about 5 or 6 assassin snails 


This thread is great! I'm looking forward to what happens! :-D

Sorry for so many pictures!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Your tank is NICE.  I love Betta #2! It's okay if there is no alpha, I don't see how that's going to affect the points. lol Your babies are very cute as well, hopefully they're both girls.

Everyone, this thread seems to be going well.. I expect more contestants since sororities are quite entertaining.


----------



## Meggie6347

Thank you so much! Ya I love the second girl  I don't know if you can see, but she is still healing up a bit...she is kind of the odd one out in the tank, always swimming with the cories and the Molly 

So sorry for the bad tank pictures...the lighting in my room is horrible...it makes my tank look so dirty! Haha you can even see my reflection in the second pic because the lighting is so bad haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Is it okay if I enter a little later once my sorority is set up or did you want only people who already have it up and running? Beautiful drawing and gorgeous tanks everyone!


----------



## Tikibirds

I don't know who my alpha is either. No one is more agressive then the other, not even Mr gender confused male. I've been thinking of taking him out but they have been together for a little less then a year and haven;t had any issues with him yet....


----------



## LebronTheBetta

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Is it okay if I enter a little later once my sorority is set up or did you want only people who already have it up and running? Beautiful drawing and gorgeous tanks everyone!


Hm.... When are you getting your females? I guess you can join I mean, the females don't really count up for the points. xD


----------



## Mandy Pandy

Love all of the entries so far! Wish I could enter but my sorority won't be ready until sometime next month.


----------



## Hershey

The tank:

















It was very heavy that It took a while to get em to stay.

Girls:








Claire was the Alpha









Lynne (red) Ema (blue)


----------



## Hershey

I have a few more pictures. o3o


----------



## Tikibirds

Just spent 3 hours redoing this thing...
BEFORE









NOW - same amount of plants, just better organized. 

















There are 5 girls and one male. 3 of the girls and the guy grew up together and have been together for a little less then a year. He was mislabled as a VT female...PETCO FAIL. Sadly, one of the females, India, was removed 3 weeks ago due to pineconning. She is still alive and seems happy but very badly pineconned and not sure why. Currently she is in a Kritter keeper. 

Princess Azula- she was a baby betta from petco.









Opal Essence


















India, Ba sing se, apple bloom









apple bloom




































Other Inhabitants - 2 clown plecos


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Tiki birds I own and use the same metal rack as you haha it is grat for fish tanks! Love your sorority.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Great tanks, everyone!  The maximum number of points based on your tank design is 10 at the maximum. Everyone's tanks are at least 6!  Hershey, I like your desired colors! I love Claire, too. Tiki, you happen to have watched Avatar the Last Airbender, right? Best series ever. xD


----------



## Hershey

Thanks!


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tiki, you happen to have watched Avatar the Last Airbender, right


however did you guess? I never saw it when it was on Nick, but got hooked when netflix recommended it. The sequel with Korra is pretty good too. The movie, not so much. 



> Tiki birds I own and use the same metal rack as you haha it is grat for fish tanks


It was the only thing I could find that could hold the weight of a 20G. Plus the 10G under it.

I still don't know who the alpha is but I'm gonna go with Ba Sing Se - since he is male. He was so tiny when I got him.
I like how it looks now, much more organized but it looks so empty.


----------



## Mandy Pandy

Tikibirds said:


> however did you guess? I never saw it when it was on Nick, but got hooked when netflix recommended it. The sequel with Korra is pretty good too. The movie, not so much.


I pretend that the movie doesn't exist.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Okay here's mine with 8 girls, 4 platies, 2 mollies, and a few tetras lol. It's a heavily decorated and the alpha girl tends to change every now and then but it is currently Peaches. She loathes Acai but is pretty fair on everyone else lol. I'm not sure how to put words in between pictures but I'll just list them off:

1) Entire tank. 2) Acai. 3) Blossom 4) Lily 5) Marshmallow 6) Peaches the Alpha girl 7) Indigo 8) Vanilla 9) Peacock


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Beautiful tank, Leo! I love Vanilla, her pattern of clear white and orange is really nice. ^.^


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Thanks Lebron! Those clear patches are starting to color up a little but they might not all the way. Lol who knows how it will color up..


----------



## registereduser

My entry is ready:

*Answer:*
. Is your tank all bare and thin, or heavily decorated?
Not enough plants in mine, I admit. If the amazon swords on the left do well I will be adding more of those. Even so, I don't see any of the girls hiding?
. Post individual pictures of all your females, also mention the alpha.
If I had to choose an alpha I would say Mab. But really I have "nippers" and "nipees" :lol: You can tell who is who by the shape their fins are in. Interesting that Charm's fins are not at all nipped and she is the baby!
. How many females do you have in there, any tank mates?
10 girls, 3 peppered cories, 2 otos and one nerite snail. I plan on moving the cories into a bigger tank with sand and replacing them with some shrimp.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Nice, registered!  Where did you get the gravel? I never seen those before.. Beauties you have there, too. ;-)


----------



## logisticsguy

Hello. These are some pics from my 33g sorority community tank. I have 6 female betta, 6 Panda cory, 6 danios and 5 assassin snails and too many ramshorns. For plants we have hornwart, moneywart, java moss, java fern and subbwassertang. 


































Blue Jeans









Twinkle









Big Mary My Alpha girl









Purple Patty with Mary









Emma









Panda Corys


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I love your dragon, I don't see much dragons as females.  And you have all the plants I like, lucky..!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

1. aemaki09
2. Meggie6347
3. Hershey
4. Tikibrids
5. LeoTheLakerBetta
6. registereduser
7. logisticsguy

These are all the contestants so far... Oh, and this is the order from start to end, no points made yet.

Judges, anyone?


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Oh boy...here it goes. Here's the tank. 29 gallon, heavily planted.










There are 9 girls and a baby betta in this tank, along with 3 otos.








Elizabeth.








Etta.








Olivia. I'm pretty sure she's the Alpha, but it's kind of hard to tell.








Rachel, showing off her fin-jury. This is the only real noticeable fin nip I've seen so far.








Gene (left) and Astrid (right)








Ella. This is kind of an old photo, she is brighter now and no stripes. Looks like Rachel's twin, basically.








Nina - probably the most docile. She's hard to take photos of, but is the brightest red you've ever seen.








Rebecca is the small one on the left of the group, I don't have any other photos of her other than this one, but you get the idea.








And last of the bettas, my baby. S/he was living in a breeder box in the sorority when I first got her/him, but escaped during a water change and so I've just been leaving it be. Hopefully it's a girl so I can just leave her/him in there.








A group shot from above of all 9 adult females.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I love your tank! The plants really show off your bettas' colors. ^.^

1. aemaki09
2. Meggie6347
3. Hershey
4. Tikibrids
5. LeoTheLakerBetta
6. registereduser
7. logisticsguy
8. carbonxxkid


----------



## registereduser

LebronTheBetta said:


> Nice, registered!  Where did you get the gravel? I never seen those before.. Beauties you have there, too. ;-)


Thanks! I have half regular aggregate gravel mixed with small glass pebbles.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Ah, okay. I'll try that once I get myself another setup.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

LebronTheBetta said:


> I love your tank! The plants really show off your bettas' colors. ^.^


Thanks! I'm really glad I went with a dark substrate, it really makes the green of the plants and the girl's colors pop!


----------



## Tikibirds

I kinda wish I went with a dark sand or one of the plant specific substrates. I was thinking of adding another female or two but I don't want to push it, especially since I have a male in there. But I would like some more color since all but one female seem to be white or very pale yellow bodies except for apple bloom (red girl) and Ba Sing Se (male). 

Did you try asking Sakura or DQ to be judges??


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I'll ask them, thanks for the input.


----------



## kfryman

I would enter, but one of my girls got beat up, so I have no housed her in a breeders type box that is on the side of the tank, of course it is planted.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

dramaqueen is now a judge. 
kfryman, do you want to judge since you can't enter?


----------



## Syriiven

xD Contest ends two weeks before I get my girls, rofls. 

Good luck to all contestants!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, yeah! 
*The judges are; LebronTheBetta, dramaqueen, and Syriiven.
*Judging will begin on Jan. 20, 2013. (duh, lol) The perfect score will be 30, since the judges will have to rate the tanks and girls from 1-10.

Good luck, and happy contesting!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Lebron. I was just about to pm you asking for the details again since I must have somehow deleted your pm.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I thought it was a VM. Oh well, and you're welcome I guess. lol ^.^


----------



## Hopeseeker

I'm going to try to finish planting my sorority on Friday. Will try to join the contest, if I can.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

That's good, the contest ends in 6 days! Exactly at Jan. 20, 2013 - 12:00 am.
Judging will begin later on that day (7-8pm EST?) and the winners will be posted on the following day. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love this thread! I love reading about successful sororities... I don't think I could be a fair judge since I'd probably give everybody a ten, lol. Sororities are my absolute favorite, I can't wait to get the rest of my girls and my tank all set up


----------



## aemaki09

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I love this thread! I love reading about successful sororities... I don't think I could be a fair judge since I'd probably give everybody a ten, lol. Sororities are my absolute favorite, I can't wait to get the rest of my girls and my tank all set up


+1 -- This is an amazing Idea lebron!
I love seeing how everyone decorated their sorority and how its working out for them. More often than not we hear about sorority horror stories instead of successful ones!


----------



## Shadyr

Quick question. My sorority is still very new. 3 females in the tank, 2 in QT. Should I count the ones in QT or only the ones actually in together?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Thanks for the support, everyone. We really appreciate it. 
Whether the females are in QT or main, it's perfectly fine to post pics of them.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

In that case!
I guess I will share my current three females BUT I don't have all of them yet. I will be getting three more sometime, but I love to show off my girls 

Lotus
















She's a bit more shy than the other two.

Okami
















Her fins are still a bit beat up but she's so cute. She always peeks out from behind those plants every time I approach the tank! She usually notices me a lot more than she notices my other two girls (they are side by side in one gallon critter keepers ATM).

Stella
















She's the fiesty one. Fins are looking better already. She is never hiding. The other two quite enjoy their plants but Stella acts like she doesn't even have one  She is always trying to catch somebody's attention and she's pretty feisty towards the other two. I'd say she'd be the alpha if there were such a thing when they aren't all in the same tank 










This is the 10 gallon, it has 9 silk plants. I decided against using decor because I could not find any with big enough holes or enough holes for my liking in case a girl were getting chased. I will be adding live plants to the tank eventually... I have everything prepared except for the plants 

I've only had my girls since Thursday but I love them so much <3


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Omg those EE girls are so adorable!!!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Thanks :lol: I got all three from Mo.

The dragon is about 2 months older than the EEs... They are so tiny  I've never had such small bettas before... All three handled shipping quite well, too. Okami, the dragon, still has some fin damage, but Stellas fins healed up quickly and all of them have been eating for me super well since I got them. They are really active and spunky.


----------



## Shadyr

*Shadyr's new Sorority in the worksish*

It's nice seeing everyone's girls!

Finally got at least...a picture of all of mine. If there's one thing my bettas have in common it seems to be an abhorrence of anything that can take a picture. Camera = SWIM AWAY FAST! And the good camera battery ran out and I couldn't find the recharger, so there's the additional handicap of taking pictures with phone.

So off we go! First, the three who are already in the tank!

Christmas, a greenish/tealish and red crowntail








Shine, a golden yellow veiltail, who also seems to be the leader of the pack








Snowflake, a mostly white crowntail who will no doubt marble up on me  She's the smallest of the three in the tank.








My two girls who are in the wings:
Minnow (Permanent name once she grows up a little more) was a transparent silvery grey slip of a thing with signs of SBD when I brought her home. She's sharing a small tank with my lonely ADF while she grows a little. the SBD signs cleared up in a couple of days, and she's gaining color and losing the stripes. I'm guessing based on her size and color that she was barely older than those Baby Bettas.








And finally, Shimmer, whose first stint in the tank did not end well. She seems to be recovering nicely and if she continues to do well, she can go back in. She's a tough gal - I wasn't sure she was going to make it at first. FWIW, she got sick, she wasn't hurt by the other girls. She's a double ray CT.








And they have friends. You probably saw the tetras in some of the other pictures. There are 7 neons and 4 glowlines, who all seem to flock more or less together.

The cleanup crew is currently:
2 Threeline Corydoras








And 2 Golden Dojo Loaches, who would not cooperate by being in the same area to be photographed together. Very wiggly too.








And last but not least, the tank itself. I have it set on timers to do daylights for 8 hours for the plants, and the rest of the time it's on the "nightlights".

Daylights








Nightlights








And last but not least, I forgot to show you my other catfish!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Shadyr said:


> And last but not least, I forgot to show you my other catfish!


Just need to say this is amazing.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love yellow females so much <3 and cats, lol.


----------



## Shadyr

Jasper very much approves of the new tank - apparently it's like HBO for cats. His favorites are the loaches.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

He is so cute! I love big orange fluffy kitties.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*I'm too late *

Wow this really makes me sad because my whole sorority of 12 Bettas in my 30 gallon tank all just died one by one over the last couple of months from a mystery illness except for one female Betta left that is still barely clinging to life. *SIGH* I guess that leaves me out of this contest. :blueworry: *I am heart broken at the loss of all my special Bettas*

Anyway.... good luck to those lucky Betta owners who have such wonderful female Bettas and fantastic sorority tanks. These pictures are beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## aemaki09

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Wow this really makes me sad because my whole sorority of 12 Bettas in my 30 gallon tank all just died one by one over the last couple of months from a mystery illness except for one female Betta left that is still barely clinging to life. *SIGH* I guess that leaves me out of this contest. :blueworry: *I am heart broken at the loss of all my special Bettas*
> 
> Anyway.... good luck to those lucky Betta owners who have such wonderful female Bettas and fantastic sorority tanks. These pictures are beautiful! :thumbsup:


 
OOh! I am so sorry to hear that! I had something like that going around through my sorority too. only it happened faster, I think most of my girls were dead within 2 weeks. I'm sorry you have to go through this. Hopefully your last girl survives!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

aemaki09 said:


> OOh! I am so sorry to hear that! I had something like that going around through my sorority too. only it happened faster, I think most of my girls were dead within 2 weeks. I'm sorry you have to go through this. Hopefully your last girl survives!


 Thank you, and yeah the last female Betta, Violet is doing better since I added Kanaplex to her hospital tank. The last Cory Cat that was in the 30 Gallon is in the hospital tank with her and is doing better as well. I sure hope they make it!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Beautiful tanks, everyone! Judging will be really hard. ;-)
The contest will officially end tomorrow. Any last minute entries will count, but be sure to post them before 12:00am EST!! I will contact the judges once the contest ends so we can start judging.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Contest officially CLOSED.
I will contact the judges later, and hopefully the results are in tomorrow!


----------



## Shadyr

I didn't have them at the time the contest closed, but I just wanted to say I'm excited! I found a gorgeous midnight blue crowntail girl and what I want to say is a dalmatian red VT over the weekend, and they are joining my sorority  The red was pretty clamped and pale, but she's perked up nicely.


----------



## aemaki09

When will the results be in


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'd love to see your new girls, Shadyr


----------



## Shadyr

I'll try to get good pictures of them tonight. The dark crowntail is now the littlest girl, and the red has a long slim body, so she's actually the biggest.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, sorry everyone! I will post the results right away. I was having some personal issues.


----------



## Hershey

It'sall good.

Good luck you guys!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

1st Place - Tikibirds, logisticsguy, carbonxxkidd, and AyalaCookiejar. :-D (28)
2nd Place - Meggie6347 and Shadyr  (25)
3rd Place - LeoTheLakerBetta (24)

______________________

Please take no offense to the results, all 3 judges did the best they can.  The drawings will be sent to you by PM or on this thread. 2nd and 3rd place winners, please tell me the females you want me to draw; if you have 4 I have to draw 2, if you have 6 i have to draw 3, etc. etc. They will arrive by... February 3, 2013 if that's okay for all the winners. If I have miscalculated on the results, please tell me so I will change it. 

______________________

INDIVIDUAL RESULTS PER ORDER OF DATE OF ENTRY

Aemaki09 - 22

Meggie6347 - 25

Hershey - 6 (No tank, we counted the girls instead.)

Tikibirds - 28

LeoTheLakerBetta - 24

Registereduser - 21

logisticsguy - 28

Carbonxxkidd - 28

AyalaCookiejar - 28

Shadyr - 25


----------



## Syriiven

Grats everyone!!!


----------



## Hershey

Huh. I thought I had the picture up there. whoops.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Sorry! :I We couldn't really judge on the tank..


----------



## Hershey

Oh. I guess it's too late to grab a photo then.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Oh wow, thanks guys!  And congrats to everyone else!!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Thanks!! I bet my girls would be excited if they knew they were first place (I'm not surprised there were so many winners since everyone has such beautiful girls and tanks!!) Congrats to everyone and their girls


----------



## registereduser

I need more plants 

:nicefish: everyone!


----------



## Tikibirds

Sadly, my one girl passed away today. She pineconned BADLY about 2 months ago, so she was living solo in a kritter keeper. She is in a fewmof the contest pics

RIP INDIA


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh Wow. The girls in the sorority will be so pleased. Everyone has some beautiful sorority tanks here. I like girl bettas the best.

Sorry about your loss tikibirds. She remind me of my girl Binky who passed away last month the same way.


----------



## Shadyr

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I'd love to see your new girls, Shadyr


First - thanks for masterminding the contest LeBron, and giving everyone a chance to show off their girls! I've got probably the smallest and newest group, but I'm proud of them and based on everyone else's entries, I look forward to seeing where they go!

Next, congrats to everyone who entered, it's nice to see sorority tanks - everyone has such pretty fish and tanks! I look forward to my plants growing in better (For the first time, a water wisteria looks like it's gonna make it!) 

You said second place gets to pick two to be drawn? For me, how about Christmas and Shine?

And lastly, I now have 5 girls in the tank, and I'm going to start Minnow (Real name still TBD...any ideas?) floating in the tank tonight or tomorrow so everyone can get used to her. It was SO CUTE watching the three crowd around and inspect Grif and Midnight as they floated for their QT time. (I'm now also thinking that people hassling me to get the 7 originals all released quickly and threatening to do it for me was a major reason I lost so many, grrr. TAKE IT SLOW!). By the time I was satisfied that these two were going to be fine, the original three girls were used to them and considered them old hat.

Midnight came in a cup that was literally half the size of any other Betta cup I've seen. It was terrible! But she is doing great so far. (PS, I put her in a bigger one for her QT in the tank)









Grif (named with great originality - Girl Red Fish) was very pale and clamped, but her colors have come back, her fins open, and she's been having a ball exploring every nook and cranny in the tank.









I've come to the conclusion that Shimmer is never going back in the big tank, the injury to her mouth makes it hard for her to eat. She does fine with mini pellets in her little QT tank, and is even starting to regain her colors, but I just don't think she can transition back to the big tank with the eating handicap. So once Minnow goes back, she will get to move in and be froggy's BFF.


----------



## Option

Ayala -- is lotus an aquabid purchase? She looks so familiar to ones I've seen on their.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

All three of my girls are from Mo  your girls are stunning, Shadyr!


----------



## Tikibirds

I also used to have a black CT female. 

Her name was midnight sun


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I'm sorry for your loss, Tiki.  At least she's in a better place.
*For 2nd and 3rd place winners:
. You can choose the girls you want me to draw, but they have to be half of your total amount. If you have 4 girls choose 2 girls to be drawn. If you have 8, choose 4 to be drawn. etc. etc.If you have 5, please select 2. I need to lighten my load of drawings. ^^;
*


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol I was thinking you will have lots to draw! I only have three girls ATM which eventually will be half of my total


----------



## Shadyr

My little girl is a deep deep blue with black accents, kinda the reverse of yours, who btw, was gorgeous! 

With 5 in the tank, one in waiting, and a target of 10-12 eventually, I still look in the cups when I am in the store. I'd like to have a rainbow of betta gems when I'm done. I've also been trying to find a hornwort without much luck. Petco had a HUGE one in November, but my biggest tank then was 6.6  Anyway, they didn't have a hornwort yet again today, but what they did have, if her color stays true, is an orange VT.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Oh hey 3rd place! Thank you Lebron and all of the judges! And congrats to Tiki, Shadyr and Meggie! Everyone had beautiful girlies!

Can you draw Lily, Acai, Blossom, aaand Peaches? Thank you! And take your time with the drawings I am in no real hurry


----------



## bettaisbetter

Hello, everyone. I had to make a new user due to password reasons. :\ 
Can I give you guys the drawings by Feb. 8 2012 instead? I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Sorry about your old username!

Take your time with the pictures, no rush


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Yep ^ +1
Take your jolly time


----------



## bettaisbetter

Thanks everyone! Sorry, again.


----------



## Meggie6347

Thank you so much and congrats everyone!

Can I please have drawings of betta #1 and #2? 

And if you can, instead of either #1 or #2 (you pick), I know it's not a betta (so don't do it if you don't want to), but could you please do a picture of my balloon molly in there? She was my baby and she just passed away last night :'( No joke, my mom cried! 

She was born in my tank 2 years ago..all of her siblings/parents were wiped out by ich and she was the only one that survived...she has survived about 5 or 6 tank makeovers...And she was always trying to be with the other fish in there...for example, she was the only fish in there for a few months and she got lonely...then I added pygmy cories...after watching them for a few moments, she began to follow them around and pretend to search through the ground the exact way that they were...then came a sick (ammonia poisoned) platy that I was trying to save from a bad situation..it would do this really strange wobbling motion in one spot...she looked at him for a few moments, then swam right up next to him and began to mimick the strange wobble..She has done this kind of thing with every fish I have put in there, including the bettas...she lived a long life for a balloon molly and she will be extremely missed. This tank will not be the same without her. Sorry for the story, just wanted to explain my reasoning :roll:

Thanks again so much!


----------



## Syriiven

That's so sad, she sounds like she was an awsm fish. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shadyr

Take your time on the pictures  I love the photo contests mostly cause I love showing off my feeshies and seeing everyone elses'! And if I do well, well...that's just a bonus!

For instance, after this contest, I am determined that I must have an EE girl in my group someday. Now, if only the chain stores carried them :|


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'm sorry for your loss, Meggie  thank you for sharing that story - I enjoyed reading it.

I also agree with liking to share pictures of my girls and seeing others' tanks and girls  that's what makes contests fun - I love sororities! And my EE girls!


----------



## bettaisbetter

Meggie, I'm so sorry. I will gladly draw her for you. :') I can do all 3 fish if you'd like. And again, I'm sorry for the troubles right now. I will draw them when I have enough time.


----------



## Meggie6347

Thank you so much! No stress! Please take your time! I know how horrible the feeling is to have to get an art project done.


----------

